
Why pinch2zoom should be disabled on mobile web - marvindanig
https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/541i45/how_to_disable_pinch2zoom_on_webpages_on_ios_10/
======
pawadu
From stackoverflow:

> I hope you're not creating a website for a UK based organisation - if you
> are, disabling pinch-to-zoom (effectively an accessibility feature) would
> put you in breach of several laws for actively discriminating against people
> with visual impairments ... There is never a good reason to disable this
> functionality ... Ever! – Mike Insch Jul 9 '13 at 20:18

